# Baked Egg Nest



## salt and pepper (Jan 18, 2016)

Egg baked in a bird nest(potato), 1 with cheese.


----------



## Cheryl J (Jan 18, 2016)

Oh boy, does that ever look like good ol' down home comfort food, Joey.  It makes me want to get out my muffin tin and make some of those tomorrow.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Jan 19, 2016)




----------



## 95Austin12 (Feb 5, 2016)

Great concept!!! I just love the way these photos came out.


----------



## Addie (Feb 5, 2016)

When the kids were small, Sunday morning breakfast was always a hot meal. Plenty of buttered toast, and I would line the muffin cups (bottom and sides) with bacon, place a small handful of hash brown potatoes and drop in an egg (two per person) and bake in the oven. The night before I would pre bake the bacon on a rack in the oven. I wanted to make sure the bacon was done since everyone wanted a runny egg yolk. Served with a glass of cold milk or hot cocoa in the winter. I went through a dozen eggs every Sunday morning. Six people at the table. 

School mornings, a quick bowl of cold cereal. Or a bowl of Instant Cream of Wheat or Oatmeal. If they were lucky, they got an orange to eat on the way to school. Or in their lunch. 

They do make for an impressive presentation. And a great and easy way to feed a houseful of hungry folks.


----------



## creative (Feb 5, 2016)

That looks great!  My kind of food.


----------

